# National Museum of the US Air Force - Virtual Tour !!!



## mudpuppy (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw this posted by a fellow (bo_nidle) on the Ubi-zoo boards and couldn't readily find that it had been posted here.

National Museum of the U.S. Air Force - Virtual Tour

I haven't had much time to tour it yet as I'm (ahem, cough) in the office right now. But it looks like a nice bit of eye candy.

Loking at the map on the upper right of the screen you choose the dot (link) where you want to go and then stare to your hearts content at the 360 degree goodness....!!
I know folks here have gone this museum in Ohio and and I would love to go myself. Have a good weekend, everybody,
Derek


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2011)

Impressive stuff ! Thanks Derek.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool find!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2011)

Neat stuff. But when did the Vietnam War become the "Southeast Asia War"???


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 14, 2011)

First I'd seen that usage as well. It would seem odd for the military (or at least the USAF) to use a different term since it is part of history now.

Question for y'all: In the "Southeast Asia War" section there is a helicopter (suspended) with twin rotors marked "US Air Force" and "Rescue". It can be seen from the marks 051 and 052. Shaped like a box with a rounded front end and then twin booms off the back supporting a horizontal tail surface....even has the exhaust ported way out past this tail surface. What is this?

I think I have an older helicopter reference from a second hand book store i'll check; but I thought someone from here may know right off. Its an odd looking bird to be sure.
Thanks
Derek


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 14, 2011)

Factsheets : Kaman HH-43B Huskie

Should've looked more on that site. Kaman HH43B Huskie Cool that it earned the nickname 'Pedro' since the spinning rotors looked like a sombrero.


----------

